# When do u think the migration will be around this year



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I know its still early but i was just wondering if any one new when the migration will start again


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the last I heard the Delegation of Snow Geese of America, or DSGA, came out publicly and stated it will start on the 23rd of Feb :lol: , sorry for the smartass remark, but this question is asked every year, with the same answers. there is no definitive answer to that, as it is WAY to early with WAY too much winter left. if you did a little digging on this site i bet you could get a pretty good estimate on time frames when they hit certain areas. its usually around the same times every year give or take a week or two. grab a cold one, sit back and do a little reading, you'll find your answers. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Triple B

Here you go again giving false info. 
The DSGA did NOT say they will be in SD on the 28th. They will be there on the A.M. hours of the 29th.

Get your facts right!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I heard they are not migrating this year...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think Hillary talked about that. I guess they are boycotting the election, thus staying in Mexico!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

T Shot said:


> I heard they are not migrating this year...


haha, sorry P&Y, you're right, for some reason i was thinking the 28th, they were throwing that day around, but a last second veto pushed it back to the 29th. they actaully almost had a strike this year on the migration. the Snow Goose Workers Alliance, or SGWA, a union, threatened to strike the migration if their needs weren't met. supposedly they were asking for a longer stay in ND and shorter stops in NEB and SD. they finally reached an agreement a few hours before deliberations were over and reached a settlement which ended a potential strike! it was a close one. were lucky up north that it ended the way it did, otherwise they either would have not migrated or just blown right though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:toofunny: The off-season has officially begun I see. :computer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There you go again BBB. Must not have watched the news last night. Becasue Hillary cryed on air the yesterday, they now won't set foot in America. They are going to fly around us. At first they said they were going to stay in Mexico, but they feared all of the American's that go down there for spring break, so they are going to Canada, via the Pacific Ocean. GOSH get it right!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> There you go again BBB. Must not have watched the news last night. Becasue Hillary cryed on air the yesterday, they now won't set foot in America. They are going to fly around us. At first they said they were going to stay in Mexico, but they feared all of the American's that go down there for spring break, so they are going to Canada, via the Pacific Ocean. GOSH get it right!


this is all news to me! my info is from last week after the national goose convention, or NGC. this breaking news is somewhat startling!!! now that the SGWA broke its 150 year old treaties they may not get funded from the DSGA! jeezus what going on this world today?? pretty soon they are going to petition to be called white angels, because they term "snow goose" may be offensive to some goslings.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yes, I know I am alarmed. I think I am going to go get my passport so I can go hunt them this year.

Canada A!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Speaking of this, maybe we should get a little nodakoutdoors "pick the date" contest going.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We usually do the guessing game every year....just no prizes yet. 

Anyone know of anything available on the Net that allows some type of pooling?? Kind of like a super bowl pool where you guess the score, only that it has dates instead.

It would be cool if something could be used out of the box without re-inventing the wheel.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would like to place a mthyical $50 that the Snows will be at Sand Lake on March 20th


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't know about you guy but have you looked at the extended forcast? Weather.com is calling for 6-7 feet of snow that starts exactely on the sd-nd border that extends 200 miles north into canada. It is supposed to be 60 degrees in sd during this time though so the field will be dry here. It looks like it is supposed to hit on March 16. Sorry to break the news to you nd guys that didn't hear about this.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well whenever it is, I hope it's not too damn soon, I aint ready for em yet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man diver, they aren't coming through America. DIDn't you hear the news? They are boycotting us.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

1999-2007 never missed a season yet bud69652 do not plan to in 08 and the 20th of march, still has the mthyical $50 and as far as 6-7 feet of snow on the ground then. All I have to say is were have you been for the past ten years? I havent seen 6-7' of snow in sand lake on any of those dates you mentioned. If there is a chance that nd is covered with the snow you mention then thats great for sd hunters, OR hunt4P&Y is absolutely right? Any body going to place the mthyical $$ on when and where for there area?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

There's alot hardly south of Nebraska now.

Alex


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Last year at this time, the same thing. Last year There were lots south of th;e border, and a huge bunch flew over us all day at Harlan Co. I plan on being there when they "start" coming North. Those should be the easy birds. Dave


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

My brother was in Kansas City on Tues. Called me to say huge flocks of snows from KC to St Joe . With one big group in the air just south of Squaw Creek headed north. Right on the snow line. Very little snow left in southwest IA. Rivers are all open bigger ponds thin ice. Cold weather next week with 1 to 2 inches of snow tommorow.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm guesseing they will start showing up around my area, Thmopson/Preston/Whitewood around the second to third week of march. Unless we get a snowstorm like last year. Which the wetlands could desperately need!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's hope they get up here early.......................and then get another snowstorm in Canada to push 'em back. 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Let's hope they get up here early.......................and then get another snowstorm in Canada to push 'em back.


I am predicting a "blow through" in the Dakotas. We don't have 1/4 of the snow we had last year. Supposed to get warm next week and be above average for the rest of winter. Last year we had a lot of snow and it was cold in the begining of April. The open water was holding birds and they stayed til the middle of May. I keep a journal of my hunting trips, I record time, date, weather,and other field notes and the birds are always in this area by the first of april. I am going to dedicate 2 weeks this spring and chase the birds from the SE corner of the province. Any of you Canadian guys know if I can hunt Manitoba without having to get another license? Is my federal migratory permit valid anywhere in Canada that has a CO season?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I heard they are gonna breed in the dakotas this year. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

To all those predicting the weather for the rest of winter. Extended forecasts aint worth the paper their printed on, or the monitor their displayed on.

Anything can happen. I wouldnt be suprised if ole ma nature dumped a foot or two in april.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Anything can happen.


This is true but I bet there will be geese in Sask by April 1 no matter if it is -20 or +20.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm planning on southern ND for the 20th through the 24th. I'm pretty confident. 8)


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> southern ND for the 20th through the 24th


Is that march or feb? How far south do the birds go?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Headshot, that is March 20th through the 24th. For snows it seems that they tend to go to their traditional wintering grounds no matter the weather. So Louisiana, Texas, I know some haven't made it there yet, but they do make it pretty far south.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> To all those predicting the weather for the rest of winter. Extended forecasts aint worth the paper their printed on, or the monitor their displayed on.
> 
> Anything can happen. I wouldnt be suprised if ole ma nature dumped a foot or two in april.


Well Put :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got the inside scoop..........one of the geese talked.

ND on March 16th
SD on Feb. 24th
NE....actually there's still some there
MO....still there too!

Put it on your calendars boys. 8)


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

you got the winning lotto number too?? :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i seen a flock of about probably 300 snows flying south yesterday here in southeastern wisconsin. they were way up there. lots of noise though. isnt it a little late for them to be flying south?


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

To anyone who as ever stopped, mid-step, and turned skyward at the sound; hoping for just a glimpse, but secure in the sound alone. You know exactly who you are. And why." -M.D. Johnson

I have done that so many times!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hustad 
If you see that goose tell him that all of us say thanks for that info.
Calenders are marked.


----------

